# Reputable Breeders in Texas



## madoli1113 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi,
New to the forum and just beginning the search for a GSD. This is a new world for us, so still trying to educate ourselves. We are primarily interested in a west german SL or WL puppy. Health, temperament, and lineage are all obviously important. This dog will be mainly for family companionship - don't envision showing or advanced specialized training. I've read through info on recommended breeders in Texas (this forum and elsewhere), but was hoping to get some more current feedback. I realize that negative posts on specific breeders are not permitted, but that such comments may be provided via IM. I'm interested in both good and bad experiences folks have had with specific breeders. We're in the Houston area, but can certainly broaden the search well outside this area. Any and all guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## Westx (Mar 3, 2020)

Emi K-9 German Shepherd Dallas


Emi K-9 German Shepherd Dallas, Waxahachie, Texas. 2,765 likes · 59 talking about this · 1 was here. Our kennel has only imports, straight from Germany and Eastern Europe. All the dogs have been...




www.facebook.com





I have a male from him that is a great grand of the current world champion Willy and his grand is the 4th ranked dog in the world. Very good pedigrees all around. He has his kennel here and is partners with his dad on their kennel in Romania.


----------



## madoli1113 (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi All,
I hope everyone is doing well. I've been spending some time since my original post to research and educate myself a little more. We're (my wife, 2 young teen daughters and indoor cat) are still interested in adding a GSD puppy to the family. Leaning towards German Show Line, but also still interested in Working Line. Some breeders of German SL in my general area I've come across or heard mentioned positively are:

Rallhaus - Houston area - doesn't seem to have a web presence.
Vom Tal Der Schatten - Dallas area
Von Der Otto - Dallas area
Alta-Tollhaus - Michigan, so would require shipping. Website seems to indicate this would require an in person visit, per government guidelines?

For Working Line Germelhaus and Gerdeshaus (both in Dallas area) seem like well regarded options.

I'd be very interested in any comments and/or experience with these folks. Any other recommendations are also appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Weberhaus is in Kansas. Reach out to Malinda. My guess is she won't steer you wrong.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Madoli1113, bought a dog from 1 of the kennels that you mentioned above; please PM me if you would like information based on my experience with them.


----------



## madoli1113 (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for reaching out, Soldes. I don't think I can send a PM due to lack of posts, but not sure if I can receive. Would definitely appreciate your thoughts on any of these kennels.

Thanks


----------



## madoli1113 (Mar 26, 2020)

Sabis mom said:


> Weberhaus is in Kansas. Reach out to Malinda. My guess is she won't steer you wrong.


Thank you, Sabis Mom. I'm hoping to keep more local, but will definitely keep Weberhaus in mind.


----------



## madoli1113 (Mar 26, 2020)

Soldes said:


> Madoli1113, bought a dog from 1 of the kennels that you mentioned above; please PM me if you would like information based on my experience with them.


Thanks for reaching out, Soldes. I don't think I can send a PM due to lack of posts, but not sure if I can receive. Would definitely appreciate your thoughts on any of these kennels.

Thanks


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Did send you a private conversation message Madoli1113.

Soldes


----------



## madoli1113 (Mar 26, 2020)

Soldes said:


> Did send you a private conversation message Madoli1113.
> 
> Soldes


Thanks very much, I appreciate the information. Any recommendations?


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

madoli1113 said:


> Thanks for reaching out, Soldes. I don't think I can send a PM due to lack of posts, but not sure if I can receive. Would definitely appreciate your thoughts on any of these kennels.
> 
> Thanks


 Not Knowledgeable enough to give breeder recommendations in your area. Just know whom not to purchase from as stated in my private e mail to you. Best of luck!.


----------



## cjmmd (May 18, 2020)

Recently purchased an 8 week old female from Kaiser German Shepherds near Fort Worth. Great experience. This is our first German Shepherd. She's been a perfect addition to our family. She's now five months.


----------

